# LeftBench smoking cigars



## LeftBench (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Newer cigar smoker here. This thread will be as advertised. Me smoking cigars. Hope to update it often. Happy smoking to all!

Arturo Fuente Short Story:


----------



## LeftBench (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn. Still learning how to use this forum lol.


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

Thought you had a twin bro there for a bit!


----------

